# Ogden Utah Pheasant ??



## n2huntn2 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi, I am from California, I have two GPS that are getting up in age and I want to take them some place were they will find pheasants. I have been hunting in Ca for all my life and Wild pheasant has been just so - so getting maybe 6-8 birds a year. However the past two years have been horrible. I have the week off for Thanksgiving and feel that Ogden would be my best bet for drive time. If anybody could give my Any info that would be great. I have heard of a club in the area called Wilderness of Sportsman as well ? Thanks for you time.

Brian


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I live 1.5 hours from the area you are talking about and you couldn’t pay me to drive that far to attempt to find a pheasant. Utah isn’t a pheasant state, or anything close to it. If you wanted to go shoot pheasants and make a trip out of it, I’d look at going to South Dakota. But definitely wouldn’t put Utah anywhere near the top of that list


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Agreed that Utah isn’t known for pheasants. We do have them and I hunt them but if I were in your situation and were considering traveling to hunt pheasants, I’d skip Utah and go straight to the Dakotas.


----------



## n2huntn2 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Ogden*

Thanks for the feed back, the Dakotas are to far maybe I will look into Idaho


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless you're happy to hunt on a club. There are several of those around that would provide a good experience for your dogs.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

While it may not be the most realistic hunting, Diamond Pheasant Ranch in Syracuse is a pretty good place. $20/bird. They release both roosters and hens. I took my young pup out for him to get some experience pointing and retrieving birds. They also have chukar.

https://www.facebook.com/diamondranchpheasanthunts/


----------



## n2huntn2 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for the responses, I am looking for wild birds. I have guided for 33 years on a pheasant club here in Ca called Raahauges . I think I might try my luck in Idaho. I am just trying not to drive 24 hours , as I have limited time.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I live near Ogden, and it is not a destination for pheasant. Sadly Its dang near homes and businesses from the mountain to lake these days. 
We have a few wild birds in some areas, and I mean a few. I have pretty good pheasant seasons every year here in Utah, but I have access to good private land and knowledge of good places to hunt on public land. Most of which is not by Ogden.
From where I think your perspective is Idaho would be a better choice, probably western Idaho. They usually have more birds a longer season and it's not impossible to get on land, just hard.

Eastern Oregon and Eastern Washington might be other choices to consider. Maybe even better ones.

It is possible to do it on public lands but much more difficult. Do yourself a favor and find some huns, quail, and chukar while you are there too.




Good luck.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

n2huntn2 said:


> Thanks for the responses, I am looking for wild birds. I have guided for 33 years on a pheasant club here in Ca called Raahauges . I think I might try my luck in Idaho. I am just trying not to drive 24 hours , as I have limited time.


Sure thing. There are some around Ogden Bay, but you have to search.


----------

